# Boulder snow report



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Alot of snow from just two miles south of Torrey clear over to Boulder Town Lower Bounds is still froze over. All the roads are under a couple of feet of snow or more. The road to the Garkane power plant has been plowed to the power plant there is no acess above there  

Good Luck to everyone next weekend  

Huntinfool


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah I think I saw Donkey has 36 inches still on SNOTEL.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, that May 1st general season opener isn't lookin too bad any more... 8)


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Hunted in three feet of snow all weekend, ice on most of Lower bowns and theres no place to camp up high because all the roads are snowed in. Any one else chasing gobblers down there over the weekend? The turkeys that I did see werent vocal at all, yet friends that hunted southeast had turkeys talking like crazy. Any ideas when the southern birds will start talking?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I was down there. Hunted Garkane, Boulder town (Farm), Escalante area and Dutton, with limited success. 

I did see Tom's strutting and talking down by Escalante. The other areas we were in had Jakes and hens all grouped up with no Toms around.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

We were into turkeys all weekend, harvested 3 mature toms. Almost all of the town birds have moved up into the cedars/pinons between boulder and the mountain, birds were pretty vocal in the morning until noon, very little noise in the evenings. Once you moved away from the roads there was virtually no other hunter pressure


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with everything that was said but when you found them it was a great hunt.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bird huntinfool, congrats! glad you found them.

I'm sure TEX will fix it up real good for ya!


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks. Moosehollow has a great story to share when he gets home


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

huntinfool said:


> Thanks. Moosehollow has a great story to share when he gets home


He'd better! I haven't heard from him, cant wait.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Is this the story you want Norm.

Norms Turkey was so big he had to break out his new 4 wheel to haul him out he even had to put Rocks on the front to even out the load of the turkey on the back.

Heres a few pics of some of the trip.

Out of time so i will fill you in on the rest tonight.

Great trip great fun and great friends thanks you guy's.

You were right Norm that picture did come in handy.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Dave  I guess I set myself up for that one. It was a great trip we will have to do it again.


----------

